
Show HN: The Safeweb Engine (A new cybersecurity platform) - BuleBule
http://tucloud.com/safeweb_engine.html
======
BuleBule
We just launched the first version of our Safeweb Engine, it lets you set up a
cloud on commodity hardware and deploy non-persistent desktops and browsers.

We call these disposable instances, users surf the internet on them without
compromising their local machine or network.

